
19 Indian teen students commit suicide after software error botches exam results - rahuldottech
https://www.firstpost.com/india/19-telangana-students-commit-suicide-in-a-week-after-goof-ups-in-intermediate-exam-results-parents-blame-software-firm-6518571.html
======
rahuldottech
See the Reddit thread [0] to learn about the pressure on students here in
India. The society is the problem, the software but was the catalyst.

That said, as an Indian student myself, I see this situation improving, albeit
slowly.

[0]:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/bi8lrw/19_teenag...](https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/bi8lrw/19_teenage_indian_students_commit_suicide_after/)

------
mjfl
the stakes for passing a stupid test should never, ever, be this high...

~~~
anotheryou
A friend of mine had a similar scare while studying in europe: missing points,
meaning potentially an extra semester, risking the visa and a chance on a
masters degree.

